#ubuntu-au 2011-08-08
<vostro> anyone in
 * gorilla is
 * sagaci is
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-09
<sagaci> head_victim: you wouldn't happen to have the irc meeting URL for this month on l.u.com, it's down from here
<head_victim> sagaci: oh it was in here
<head_victim> Some people mentioned in other channels loco.u.c was down for them as well. I might see if the people  in charge already know
<benonsoftware> If everyone if fine with that I might have to have my doc jam on the friday
 * ikt pokes the channel
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-12
<benonsoftware> Bulldog2010: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide to get started ask me any questions
<Bulldog2010> ok no worries
<benonsoftware> Bulldog2010: It is a bit hard at first :)
<benonsoftware> Bulldog2010: During the jam we will manly be fixing the tags pages https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tag
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-13
<blahdeblah> head_victim: You pinged me some time ago
 * benonsoftware is working on the Ubuntu-Manual now! :)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I think it was about settings on the website. 
<head_victim> sagaci: there's a good chance I may not be able to make this meeting Sunday night
<sagaci> how many should we need for a meeting
<head_victim> I usually like to see 5 - 10.
<head_victim> Depends on the topic.
<OutOfControl> head_victim: I might not be able to come either
<OutOfControl> benonsoftware
<blahdeblah> blahdeblah: What settings?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: to allow people to add content to the website
<head_victim> When sagaci was writing up about the global jam
<blahdeblah> There are two roles we can add: blogger, and page creator.  Most of the team who have published are either admins or page creators.
<blahdeblah> Blogger has a limited set of permissions
<blahdeblah> head_victim: see http://www.ubuntu.org.au/admin/user/access for details
<head_victim> I basically just looked up the last "new" person to post that I remember you said you'd organised and copied their access
<head_victim> That matrix is a good link though, I never found it stumbling around last time
<sagaci> head_victim: so if we only get 2-4 people, should we postpone/cancel?
<OutOfControl> head_victim: oh yeah at the meeting could you say a word about my doc jam if that is ok?
<sagaci> OutOfControl: you should really be adding it to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/add/
<OutOfControl> sagaci: I don't know what time people are free yet :(
<sagaci> then just schedule it for the time you prefer most
<OutOfControl> sagaci: Ok then thanks I'll do it now for the friday]
<sagaci> righteo then
<OutOfControl> sagaci: How long is yours going for?
<sagaci> around 2 hours
<OutOfControl> sagaci: Thanks
<sagaci> not the most formal thing, people will hopefully just come and go whenever that day
<OutOfControl> sagaci: That is what I think will happen to mine
<OutOfControl> Does anyone have a idea for a Description for it if we're covering help.ubuntu.com
<sagaci> something like we plan to proof-read, restore outdated and obsolete documentation while creating new material. Adding tips for Australian Ubuntu users, 3G wireless, etc... something like that
<OutOfControl> Cool thanks
<OutOfControl> Yay
<OutOfControl> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1149/detail/ Here it is
<sagaci> head_victim: I created an event for LCA2012 open day ubuntu booth. I'm likely not going to be the one to organise most of it since I don't reside close to the venue but whoever takes that lead can change the event contact...
<sagaci> oh and local time for the events seem to be working..
<sagaci> when you choose an EST venue, that is
<blahdeblah> PC free to a good home: http://www.ubuntu.org.au/admin/user/access
<blahdeblah> fail
<blahdeblah> Trying again: PC free to a good home: http://yoink.com/items/6088
<benonsoftware> Does any body know why my Doc Jam http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1149/detail/ has 2 poeple attending I can't see the other person
<benonsoftware> ejat: Mornin' :)
<ejat> morning
#ubuntu-au 2011-08-14
 * benonsoftware can't come to tonights meeting :(
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Hay, my username is Benny for the site
<head_victim> benonsoftware: Ok you should be able to create content, please ping someone to just quickly review it before publishing as 2 sets of eyes usually picks out any of the dramas.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Would I make it a event for the calendar?
<head_victim> Either an event or story is fine, we try to steer people towards using the calendar on loco.u.c as their source so the website is more just getting the message out.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Ok, I'm just going to use the text from the loco event page I made is that fine?
<head_victim> Sure
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<benonsoftware> loco.u.c is loding slowly for me :(
<benonsoftware> Published :)
<head_victim> Cool, I'll dent/tweet it probably tomorrow, don't want to spam everyone too much in one day :)
<benonsoftware> Thats fine
<sagaci> doing the package gftp, the string reads: The width of the filename column in the transfer window. Set this to 0 to have this column automagically resize.
<benonsoftware> BTW I can' come to the meeting Jared
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah I've noticed some people like the word "automagically" :/
<sagaci> is automagically a word, or should I just let the tongue in cheek expression go
<benonsoftware> :)
<head_victim> benonsoftware: yep you've said before, I'm not 100% sure I'll be here myself, I'm hoping to be back in time.
<benonsoftware> Is it me or do all the tweets in Ubuntu-AU in l.u.com apear twice?
<head_victim> sagaci: I don't know of any policy one way or the other to be honest
<sagaci> I'll just leave it for now
<benonsoftware>  Gotta go might see you all Monday
<head_victim> See you later benonsoftware 
<head_victim> sagaci: I guess if the people writing it want to use words like that who are we to judge.
<head_victim> Does seem odd but some people do like a bit of randomness I guess.
<sagaci> jaddi27, ping
<jaddi27> hi
<sagaci> hi, sorry I'm late. The expression, "have you tried pulling it in" rings so true right now
<sagaci> plugging*
<sagaci> anyone around for the meeting?
<fabricator4> Trip over the power cord?
<fabricator4> Nothing happening yet.
<jaddi27> I am here, but will be only half paying attention
<sagaci> no, plugged in power cord but not the dsl cord :(((
<sagaci> i'm like, y u no work modem
<fabricator4> :-)
<sagaci> so I guess I should just start it and see who's around
<sagaci> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 05:05. The chair is sagaci.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<sagaci> Welcome to the August Ubuntu-AU IRC meeting, please register your attendance by raising your hand or saying hello... :)
<jaddi27> Hi everyone
<fabricator4> Hidi Ho
<fabricator4> The rest might need another couple of minutes?
<sagaci> yeah, I'll wait a few
<MoLE_> Here, but only able to lurk for the most part.
<sagaci> well anyway, three's a crowd. We only have a few agenda items anyhow, Speaking of which: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/130/detail/
<sagaci> four's a big crowd... hi MoLE_ 
<sagaci> Let's get started on our first item
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Find more events to go to - Clinton Hunter
<MootBot> New Topic:  Find more events to go to - Clinton Hunter 
<sagaci> since mrshr3d isn't here at the moment, I guess we can talk about it anyway...
<zabomber> well than you can fill me in on what "events" you specifically looking at?
<sagaci> I've already posted an event for a booth at linux.conf.au 2012 open day - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1150/detail/
<fabricator4> I'd like to go to some uni open days and set up a stand.  Haven't approached any one yet though.
<sagaci> this is all just tentative, whoever wants to setup and attend to the stand is quite welcome to do so
<sagaci> fabricator4: your uni may already have a linux user group
<fabricator4> There is at Queensland uni.  I've also never seen them have  a presence at any of the open days.
<jaddi27> fabricator4, What is the name of the UQ linux user group?
<fabricator4> QUT, I haven't seen any mention of a LUG
<sagaci> it may help just to fire an email around on a mailing list mentioning an intent to setup some kind of ubuntu/linux stand
<jaddi27> ah, right
<fabricator4> Good question.  I think they run educational stuff on the weekends.
<fabricator4> http://www.sci.usq.edu.au/lug/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.sci.usq.edu.au/lug/ 
<sagaci> ah righteo
<sagaci> [IDEA] set up stands at uni open days
<MootBot> IDEA received:  set up stands at uni open days 
<sagaci> anything else?
<fabricator4> head victim mentioned local computer markets.
<fabricator4> They are usually monthly
<sagaci> around brisbane?
<fabricator4> Yes, there's one: http://www.sundaycomputermarket.com.au/ (warning, has a popup :-(
<sagaci> ah, might be worth approaching them
<fabricator4> I think head victim had it in mind for Free Software Day, but it would work other times also.
<sagaci> yeah, of course
<sagaci> mind if we move onward?
<MoLE_> Go for it.
<fabricator4> onward...
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Event documentaries & YouTube - Clinton Hunter
<MootBot> New Topic:  Event documentaries & YouTube - Clinton Hunter 
<sagaci> So I think it would be beneficial for us to create a youtube channel where we could post content under the ubuntu-au banner
<fabricator4> How to's?
<sagaci> some tutorials/screencasts/how-to's are much better with someone talking/explaining rather than terminal commands that newer users might not feel comfortable with
<sagaci> fabricator4: installing etax under wine, desktop tweaks, ubuntu advocacy, etc
<fabricator4> Absolutely.  Setting up a VM.  Basic install etc
<sagaci> exactly, reviews possibly, endless options
<sagaci> how to translate, fix bugs, get on IRC, change your mirror prefs
<fabricator4> What tools are available?  I've seen it done, never tried it.
<MoLE_> Is the a template howto so noobs like me can create a screencast?
<sagaci> I can't really advocate for any specific program but you can use ffmpeg, gtk-recordmydesktop and kazam, amongst others
<zabomber> wouldn't that be re-inventing the wheel? surely theres a million tuts online?
<sagaci> this would be better suited to the mailing list but I guess we'd just set it up to be similar to ubuntu.org.au/IRC whereby longtime contributors/admins, elky, head_victim et.al., would admin the project and review/approve content to post to the official channel
<fabricator4> Yes, there's plenty out there.  But if Ubuntu au could produce some quality presentations it would be a one-stop shop
<sagaci> zabomber: maybe but as Jorge Castro said in a lightning talk at UDS, much of the information is wrong and is obsolete
<jaddi27> zabomber, I think it would be useful for people who want to hear people from their country giving examples - an Australian accent with Australian spelling is nicer to hear/read
<MoLE_> There would be a niche for au specific config etc.
<fabricator4> Some of the presentations are a bit ordinary, miss the point, or yes obsolete
<zabomber> ok. true that.
<sagaci> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc062mjMmAw - example of good content
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc062mjMmAw - example of good content 
<sagaci> [ACTION] Youtube channel - defer to mailing list - concerning setup and administrators reviewers/approvers
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Youtube channel - defer to mailing list - concerning setup and administrators reviewers/approvers 
<fabricator4> OK, not a bad idea
<sagaci> also goes for possible video content of Ubuntu-AU events, etc
<jaddi27> sounds like it would be a great way to get more people using ubuntu for the first time, and helping out people who would like to try out new parts of the operating system
<sagaci> maybe it's just me, but I watched lots of youtube linux/ubuntu related videos just to hear someone else talking about it, rather than just reading things on a screen
<jaddi27> yes, i can see the advantage of that
<sagaci> anyway.. anything else to add?
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Professionally-made Name Badges - Clinton Hunter 
<MootBot> New Topic:  Professionally-made Name Badges - Clinton Hunter  
<sagaci> I don't mind this idea but unless anyone has anything to say about it, I'd be inclined to push this to the mailing list, since mrshr3d is absent
<jaddi27> I'd agree with moving it to the mailing list - it is really something that needs to be discussed with everyone
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Ubuntu-AU Doc Jam - Benny
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu-AU Doc Jam - Benny 
<jaddi27> Benny is not here, but wanted everyone to know that he will be running a Doc Jam
<MoLE_> Yes, I saw his apology on the list.
<jaddi27> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1149/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1149/detail/ 
<sagaci> at the risk of being accused of self-promotion, I'd just like to say that the Ubuntu-AU team has two Jams running, the Documentation Jam on Friday, 2nd September at 7pm-9pm AEST and my en-AU translation jam on Saturday 3rd September from around 2pm-4pm
<MoLE_> Cool, I think I have that weekend off.
<sagaci> MoLE_: well now you don't :P
<jaddi27> It will be good if we can get a few people along to both of those
<MoLE_> Lol
<sagaci> [ACTION] benonsoftware and sagaci to send out reminders to mailing list in re: to Jams
<MootBot> ACTION received:  benonsoftware and sagaci to send out reminders to mailing list in re: to Jams 
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Ubuntu-au Mailing List & Gmail - Boden Matthews
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu-au Mailing List & Gmail - Boden Matthews 
<sagaci> I think this is mostly out of our hands unless anyone has anything else to add
<MoLE_> I've noticed this is an issue.  I presume upstream us aware?
<MoLE_> *is
<sagaci> yep, head_victim has notified whoever needed to be notified
<MoLE_> Ok, watch this space then.
<sagaci> and as Dan from Linux Outlaws says, "we'll keep an eye on that one to see how it turns out"
<gorilla> oops.. I forgot. sorry all :-/
<MoLE_> Those blokes have eyes everywhere.
<sagaci> speaking of which
<sagaci> [TOPIC] Localised Ubuntu-AU cdimage - Joel Pickett 
<MootBot> New Topic:  Localised Ubuntu-AU cdimage - Joel Pickett  
<MoLE_> Welcome gorilla
<sagaci> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-cd-localization
<MoLE_> Cool idea.
<sagaci> brainstorm ideas for ubuntu-au localisation, k GO
<jaddi27> Obviously translations should be included
<sagaci> wallpaper, translations, artwork, australian-specific documentation (etax), default IRC channels, (#ubuntu-au)
<sagaci> login sound
<jaddi27> I think the desktop background could be changed, but I like to see what the official desktop background is with each new version
<sagaci> artwork may exhibit Australian culture/places of interest
<jaddi27> the animal for that release in an Australian setting ...
<sagaci> polar bear on Uluru?
<jaddi27> yes, that is about right
<sagaci> photoshop/gimp skills anyone?
<fabricator4> bundy bear...
<jaddi27> an ocelot on the sydney harbour bridge
<fabricator4> yes
<sagaci> but is it necessary and/or worth the effort?
<fabricator4> no, and yes
<jaddi27> translations yes, others maybe
<sagaci> artwork could reside on the wiki
<fabricator4> An Australian image would make it more attractive
<sagaci> same with Aussie documentation
<sagaci> maybe as an ubuntu-au metapackage, (down the road, future)
<sagaci> any other ideas, otherwise I'll finish it up...?
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 06:02.
<sagaci> gg, thanks
<jaddi27> still managed to make the meeting last an hour with a few people and only a few topics
<fabricator4> some  good ideas
<MoLE_> Wd
<gorilla> ditto
<sagaci> jaddi27: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/173/detail/
<jaddi27> Thanks for that. Hopefully I will be properly available for it
<jaddi27> I think it should be fine, but I will let you know closer to the time
<skotty> Hey people
<skotty> I have a few qu's if someone is able to give me a little bit of advice?..
<jaddi27> I might be able to, but am doing other work at the same time
<jaddi27> ask away, and I will see what I can do
<skotty> Looking at butting Ubuntu 11.4 on my PC... dunno if I would have many errors or how smooth sailing it will be...
<jaddi27> is it a laptop or desktop?
<skotty> AMD Phenom x2 6core 1055T, 8gb ram, and a 30GB SSD..
<skotty> Desktop
<jaddi27> do you just have the SSD?
<skotty> I'm downloading the 64bit version
<skotty> I've got a HDD aswell...
<skotty> Prob better off installing it to my HDD I guess incase I don't like it so I don't lose my windows install hey?..
<jaddi27> do you have windows currently installed that you want to keep? is it on the ssd or hdd?
<jaddi27> yes, that would be best
<jaddi27> i would allocate about 30gb to ubuntu on the hdd, but you could go smaller if you want
<skotty> Guess ubuntu will run fast enough on the HDD as its not a hog like windows I've been told..
<skotty> Had a mate that use to run Linux Mint and swears by linux distros
<jaddi27> i use ubuntu on a normal hdd, and find it fairly fast
<skotty> Is there anyway that I can install microsoft office on ubuntu or do I have to run it in a virtual box?
<jaddi27> obviously ssd will be faster, but for trying it out and most use cases, a standard hdd will be fine
 * skotty not a fan of open office
<jaddi27> you would have to install ms office on a virtual windows machine in virtual box
<jaddi27> you can use wine (a windows emulator), but i have found the virtual machine to work better
<jaddi27> because it is a proper windows install
<skotty> Just doing a bit of research on trying to find a few programs for ubuntu, and how easy does ubuntu work in regards on running on a network..
<skotty> Becasue its going on my desktop - and have several comps accessing data off my desktop..
<jaddi27> my computers just detect the wireless network and connect once you have entered the password
<skotty> how well does the filesharing side of it work?
<jaddi27> if you have windows shares set up on the desktop, you would have to set it all up again in ubuntu
<jaddi27> i haven't done much filesharing, but the few times i have accessed a windows comp from ubuntu, it has worked fine
<jaddi27> i can't say about windows -> ubuntu, as I have not tried it
<skotty> still trying to figure out of gains I will get with running linux or windows tho lol..
<skotty> How well with ubuntu go in the way of finding drivers for itself?
<jaddi27> i find ubuntu faster than windows, but windows has some programs that you cannot put on linux easily (e.g. Dreamweaver, MS Office, etc)
<jaddi27> It normally finds drivers fairly well, and if it doesn't find them, it is normally easy to get them set up
<skotty> I'm guessing if I like ubuntu, I'd be better off running it with dual boot then...
<skotty> for some windows apps and what not..
<jaddi27> yes, that is what i would do initially
<skotty> is it hard to setup the daul boot..
<jaddi27> install it to the hdd, try it out for a bit, and then decide what you want to end up doing with it
<jaddi27> no, it is very easy
<jaddi27> ubuntu will find the drives, and you just need to select the correct drive and select the amount of space it can have on that drive
<jaddi27> it will install its own boot loader to replace the windows one, which works well
<jaddi27> i recommend you do a backup of your data in case something goes wrong, obviously, but i haven't had any bad experiences installing it
<skotty> Main programs that I use in windows is mIRC, SABnzb, PS3 Media server... which I have found for Linux anyway
<jaddi27> yes, there are equivalent programs for most programs, and the majority work very well
<skotty> thanks for ya help jaddi27
<skotty> I'm going to go and give it a crack :)
<skotty> Thanks again!
<head_victim> Evening jaddi27 and skotty 
<skotty> hiya head_victim
<jaddi27> skotty, let us know how you go
<skotty> Only think I prob won't be able to find a app for in ubuntu I'm guess is my keyboard..
<skotty> Logitech G510
<jaddi27> ubuntu should recognise the keyboard and use the appropriate mappings
<jaddi27> i know my logitech K340 works properly in ubuntu
<skotty> I'm meaning I probably won't be able to use a few of the apps on it?
<skotty> Mines a gaming keyboard with the headphone jacks in it, and LCD up the top of it... (and the ghey colour changing lights lol)
<head_victim> skotty: I use a logitech mx5500 on this computer now, it has a lcd
<head_victim> There are bits that work and bits that don't. If it's set up under windows first it pretty much all just works ok with linux
<head_victim> But I'm going to be throwing it all away soon hopefully. Logitech have really burned me with this set. Has lasted so poorly.
<skotty> I love my logitech keyboards
<skotty> havent had anything other than logitech in the last 10 years lol, had all the G15 V1, G15 V2, and now the G510 :)
<skotty> They have proven to be outlast me with spilling soft drink in them and covering them with ciggi ash (I need to look after my hardwear more).
<head_victim> This mx5500 is not a cheap set, it retails upwards of 250. Less than 2 years down the track the mouse has to be constantly (daily) reset as it freezes and the keyboard has to be reset weekly as keys get stuck.
<head_victim> The key action is so poor it's making me mistype.
<head_victim> I loved it when it was new, it just didn't last well enough to make me want to buy anything logitech again, especially keyboards.
<head_victim> I'd happily trade the LCD screen for a keyboard that lasted longer :D
<head_victim> jaddi27: my power tripped out at 2100 on the dot, was there much of the meeting after [Sun 14 Aug - 21:00:48] <sagaci> any other ideas, otherwise I'll finish it up...?
<skotty> anywyas going to go and give ubuntu a crack
<skotty> hopefully I don't kill anything important hahah
<skotty> cheers guys I shall return :P
<head_victim> skotty: good luck, we're here to help
<jaddi27> head_victim, after that there was a #endmeeting
<jaddi27> so you didn't miss anything at all
<head_victim> jaddi27: thank goodness, I got home and went to see how it all went and the computer was off, the power circuit tripped for the first time in years :/
<jaddi27> yes, i saw you go offline around then and thought it was unusual
<head_victim> Nice of it to at least catch the meeting for me.
<head_victim> I only ever go offline when the power is out :/
<head_victim> I have wireless broadband failover on my router so even if the cable internet drops (has happened once in the last 2 years) I should stay connected, might be a brief reset though.
<jaddi27> yes, at least it got the meeting
<jaddi27> the wireless is very useful in that way
<head_victim>  And if I'm really desperate I use my mobile phone.
<head_victim> YAAIC has just updated with some features I was hanging out for so is now just abouta s good as IRC'ing on a mobile can get I think.
<jaddi27> i might look into that if i get an android phone
<head_victim> I used to use mirrgi on my nokia
<head_victim> It wasn't spectacular but it worked.
<jaddi27> i just have a normal phone, but have iPad and iPod touch
<jaddi27> haven't found a really good client yet, but i haven't looked for a while
<head_victim> Ah my wife has an ihpone4 but she doesn't IRC anymore so can't really say for that platform
<jaddi27> if i can't find a good one, then i might look into writing one for it - but that won't be for a while
<jaddi27> I'll be off now - need to finish drawing up a circuit for uni tomorrow
<jaddi27> speak to you later
<head_victim> No worries, have a good one
<head_victim> Evening sagaci, sorry I missed it :/
<head_victim> (the meeting)
<sagaci> no worries
<sagaci> only a few items on the agenda anyhow
<head_victim> Yep, just read the log, looks like it went well
<sagaci> so would you be ok to admin/create a youtube channel for ubuntu-au?
<head_victim> Yeah, I was actually just googling how to achieve it
<head_victim> http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=1070535
<head_victim> They've been depreciated apparently
<sagaci> deprecated
<sagaci> :P
<head_victim> Hmm maybe a ubuntuau channel
<head_victim> Do the same as I did with twitter and use the ubuntu-au-owner email address so its tied to the team?
<skotty> Howdy, I'm back...
<skotty> Got ubuntu installed no dramas.. :-)
<head_victim> skotty: that's what I love about Ubuntu, easy enough for even people like me to install.
<sagaci> skotty, which version?
<skotty> Now time to try and find a decent IRC prog... had a mate try to tell me that there was a mIRC version for ubuntu.. I didn't think there was..
<skotty> sagaci:  11.4 64bit
<head_victim> xchat is what I use, similar to mirc
<sagaci> goodo, so did I
<head_victim> sagaci: is there a better video sharing network than youtube as well
<skotty> With apps, do they have to be for ubuntu or can I use ones that say Linux/GNOME and that kinda stuff?
<head_victim> skotty: the best way to install software in Ubuntu is through the software centre. That way they will always be updated.
<skotty> will it auto install?
<head_victim> MOST (not quite all) software is available through the software centre, it's just not always the absolute latest (beta) versions.
<sagaci> head_victim, maybe technically superior but youtube has the popularity/reach
<skotty> Last time I played with linux was 12 months ago... with mint... I know I had to type in some command line..
<sagaci> skotty, you don't have to do it via the commandline
<sagaci> what do you want to install?
<head_victim> sagaci: just checking if we could use better formats in other places or something.
<skotty> Just trying to get together a few programs I regually use...
<skotty> Is there any decent video decoder packs out there for linux? the one I use on windows don't make a linux version :(
<sagaci> erm, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<skotty> PS3 Media Server I wanna install..
<sagaci> never used that
<skotty> Streams media to playstation 3...
<skotty> transcodes on the fly..
<skotty> Whats ubuntu-restricted-extas?
<head_victim> Be right back :)
<sagaci> by video decoder packs, I thought you meant like k-lite or something like that
<skotty> Thats exactly what I mean :)
<skotty> on windows I use Sharky 007
<sagaci> well if you want to play pretty much any format out there, ubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage that installs most common codecs with openjdk and flash
<skotty> where can I get that?
<sagaci> from the software centre
<fabricator4> Scotty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<skotty> thx
<fabricator4> :)
<fabricator4> The software center is good.  Open the dash and type the name of the program you want.  I should start showing you relevent icons after a brief moment.
<skotty> I just need a decoder for MKV really :)
<fabricator4> You should also run automatic updates
<skotty> to run with PS3 media server so I can stream bluray rips to PS3..
<skotty> Where do downlaods from the software centre go :/
<fabricator4> The debs get downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives, but they will get installed automatically.  You don't need to do anything except wait for it to finish
<skotty> Where do I go to access them then :s
<fabricator4> Oh, you mean how do you run them?
<skotty_87> Think I might of sussed it.
<fabricator4> Try typing the program name in dash, or see if there's documentation on the program
<skotty_87> I'm actually rather enjoying ubuntu
<skotty_87> almosted tempted to install it to my SSD
<fabricator4> Yes.  Give it a few days though, to be really sure.  
<skotty_87> Yeah, mainly depends on if this ubuntu-restricted-extras can deal with MKV and how well it works with streaming media,
<fabricator4> Try googling.  I know there's some PS 3 specific programs out now.
<skotty_87> The one I use on windows is also avaible for OSX/Linux
<skotty_87> I have nfi how I will go with installing it tho..
<fabricator4> Also type PS3 into the software center and see what it turns up.
<fabricator4> see if there's a debian install package.  
<sagaci> skotty,try VLC or mplayer
<fabricator4> Download the debian install, then open the containing folder with the file manager and just double click on it.  Easy :-)
<skotty_87> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<sagaci> goodo
<fabricator4> Rebooting?
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-06
<bigred2> *BANG*
<blahdeblah> Well, he really left with a bang.
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-07
<jaddi27> sagaci, Quantal translations are now open!
<sagaci> yup
<sagaci> gcc 9k strings
<jaddi27> oh, fun
<jaddi27> It would be nice if the old ones rolled across, because most are the same
<sagaci> yep kubuntu packages look like they're removed, except for the -docs
<jaddi27> kubuntu is all upstream now, which is probably better
<jaddi27> though I was surprised that kubuntu was moving to universal
<md_5> hm
<jaddi27> sagaci, is there anything lined up for the meeting this week? Would you like me to send a reminder email out?
<sagaci> go ahead
<md_5|away> I havent gotten anything on the mailing list recently
<md_5|away> I think windows live may be blocking it
<md_5|away> nope nothing in spam
<jaddi27> I haven't seen anything that should have come through, so I don't think you are missing anything
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-08
<Gyro54> Hi!
<Gyro54> I am upgrading our office from XP to 12.04 office mix with virtualbox XP and need some direction. Is there anyone who can assist?
<Gyro54> I am located in Sydney / Taren Point
<lifeless> !ask
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gyro54> How can I keep settings and files on an OEM install that will stay there after the new user logs on. 
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-10
<jardag> how to print pdf file in ubuntu 12.04
<sagaci> jardag: have you got a printer added?
<jardag> yes it prints ok from office writer
<sagaci> Well if the pdf opens in the pdf viewer (evince), you should just be able to go file > print
<jardag> there is no file menu in evince in 12.04
<sagaci> try Ctrl+P
<jardag> i'll try
<jardag> it seems to do the trick thank you
<jardag> segaci: also there are no menus in firefox
<sagaci> jardag: no global menu in top panel?
<jardag> no
<sagaci> I wouldn't know, haven't used firefox in a while
<md_5> firefox has menus for me
<jardag> do you use 12.04 ?
<md_5> mhm
<jardag> maybe i have done something wrong when installing
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-11
<basil60> Hi wondering if anyone can provide advice on why my server (124.254.81.40) appears to work when I run tests across the web, but doesn't serve any pages? It's running on ubuntu 11.04
#ubuntu-au 2012-08-12
<head_victim> Evening all, many here for the meeting?
<head_victim> Could be a short one then.
<kookey50> Hi there, I am here for the meeting. It is my first time.
<head_victim> Good evening kookey50, welcome along
<head_victim> Looks like it's just us two for now so I'll wait a few minutes in case stragglers pop by.
<kookey50> No worries.
<md_5> oh meeting
<head_victim> Evening md_5, looks like we're a bit light on tonight.
<md_5> do we even have enough people to start a meeting :|
<head_victim> Thiere is no real minimum
<head_victim> I'll start it anyway and we can at least look over the agenda, there isn't a lot but it might be useful to some reading the logs.
<head_victim> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Aug 12 10:13:55 2012 UTC.  The chair is head_victim. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<head_victim> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/393/detail/
<head_victim> The agenda is listed there for anyone who hasn't seen it
<jellyware> hey jared
<head_victim> Good evening jellyware, we're only just starting as there's only md_5, kookey50 and yourself here for now.
<jellyware> cheers buddy
<md_5> greetings
<jellyware> starts 8:30pm right?
<md_5> 8
<md_5> #lurk
<jellyware> oh
<head_victim> I believed it was meant to be 2000
<jellyware> right...
<md_5> Team Meeting: Sun 12/08/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10)
<jellyware> aplogies
<head_victim> No worries, you're here now, did you want to go over the topic you emailed me earlier?
<jellyware> ubuntu friendly?
<head_victim> Yep
<jellyware> well folks head over to https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<head_victim> #topic Ubuntu Friendly
<head_victim> #link https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<jellyware> great program of recommending systems that are friendly to ubuntu
<jellyware> once you install there is an easy process of checking your system
<head_victim> jellyware: I think it's good to let people konw what works. It would also make buying new hardware easier than trawling through generic websites.
<jellyware> I think this program is not that old
<jellyware> there is still a lot of hardware that needs to be checked
<head_victim> I did see something a while ago like it but I think this particular version is pretty new.
<jellyware> once you check your system using the tool provied in 12.04+ you can post your results on the ubuntu friendly webiste
<head_victim> #link https://friendly.ubuntu.com/participate/
<head_victim> It's a nice, easy way to help others in the community. No need to learn how to program, no need to turn up to an event miles away. Just 10 - 15 minutes of effort at home.
<md_5> nice
<md_5> as soon as Im donna Im gonna run the test and upload
<jellyware> sweet md_5 
<head_victim> Well I guess we can move on to the next topic
<head_victim> #topic CD Distribution
<jellyware> yep
<head_victim> I just wanted to bring up the fact that I still have about 100 CDs of Ubuntu 12.04 sitting here to distribute.
<head_victim> If anyone has any good ideas on how to use them effectively I'm all ears.
<jellyware> the new version drops in a couple of months
<head_victim> Indeed, but also this is a LTS so it will still be useful
<jellyware> if you run out of ideas I can send you fundage to send cds to me for distibution on ubuntu.net.au
<md_5> ooh they improved the system test
<jellyware> if you run out of ideas
<jellyware> think we've lost md_5 
<head_victim> jellyware: how many do you think you could realistically use?
<head_victim> Just want to put a number on it
<head_victim> 20, 50, all 100?
<jellyware> realistically.  not many
<jellyware> we're running at an order every 2-3 days at the moment
<jellyware> it was much busier when 12.04 first came out
<jellyware> if I paypalled you, can you send me 20cds?
<head_victim> Well I've found sending them in packs of 5 the most cost effective, they only charge 1.80 or so for that. As soon as you start putting in 10 or so it skyrockets to 5 or6 bucks a hit.
<head_victim> md_5 or kookey50, would either of you have use for some 12.04 official CDs to hand out to friends, colleagues, randoms you meet?
<jellyware> one day I will get back to my idea of getting them into public libraries
<md_5> not any more use than making my own
<head_victim> md_5: no worries, sometimes official looking ones in proper sleeves get better reception so just thought I"d offer.
<jellyware> lets distribute them while they are still warm...
<kookey50> burn my own as well
<head_victim> I've handed 20 or so out, even got a copy on the lunch pc at work.
<jellyware> I just asked my flatmate in the kitchen.  he's an it student at macquarie uni
<jellyware> his friends could use some
<jellyware> some
<head_victim> jellyware: I'll put a bunch in a satchel for you to use as you can
<jellyware> head_victim, how much can I sent you via paypal?
<head_victim> You're in Sydney these days or still in Melbourne?
<jellyware> sydney
<head_victim> 3kg satchels are $11.40 so I'll just put some in that if you like
<jellyware> cool
<jellyware> just looking at austpost.  phew.  austpost says ubuntu is "ok" http://peter.id.au/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Screenshot.png
<head_victim> If you email me your address I'll put it in the post
<jellyware> sweet
<head_victim> If anyone else can think of useful ways of distributing the CDs please let me know and I'll do the same.
<jellyware> jared, is your gmail your paypal address?
<head_victim> The only requirement I would like to put on the CDs is that if you receive them, you write an email or website story about how they're used :)
<head_victim> jellyware: yeah that's it.
<head_victim> Thanks everyone for attending, not sure why it was such a low turnout but perhaps we could be more proactive next time in announcing it. Sorry I forgot to put it out on the social media circles.
<head_victim> Did anyone have anything to bring up that wasn't on the agenda?
<jellyware> thanks for hosting head_victim
<head_victim> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Aug 12 10:52:41 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-08-12-10.13.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-08-12-10.13.html
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-05
<ikt> anyone see the latest topgear?
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-07
<ikt> o_o
<jea> hello
<ikt> heya
<ikt> what's going on?
<jea> not too much
<jea> just uni work
<ikt> sounds like fun
<ikt> what course?
<jea> currently looking at COMP3301, which is operating systems architecture
<ikt> is that part of comp sci?
<ikt> or engineering
<jea> software engineering
<ikt> nice
<ikt> do you have a job you do at the same time?
<ikt> i'm kinda trapped working 5 days a week
<ikt> not enough time to dedicate to study
<ikt> http://www.open.edu.au/courses/it/swinburne-university-of-technology-bachelor-of-technology-information-systems--swi-cis-deg-2013
<ikt> is what i'm going for
<jea> oh sorry
<jea> i do have a job, at a software company
<jea> they are pretty flexible, so i work around my uni times
<ikt> ah nice
<ikt> that's what i'm going to start thinking about
<ikt> but it's hard being online
<jea> yeah
<ikt> and I work at night
<ikt> and the course tutorials etc are at night
<jea> that would make it harder
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-08
<ikt> hey jared 
<jared> Evening ikt 
<ikt> how's going?
<jared> Not too shabby, busy as a one armed bill poster in a storm but otherwise not too bad
<jea> it is a bit like that
<jared> How's life down there
<ikt> reminds me i need to signup for uni
<ikt> internode had their internal network intergrated into iinets
<ikt> and it's ruined a lot
<jared> As time consuming as uni is it's the only thing keeping me sane right now.
<jared> Oh, sounds like helpdesk fun
<ikt> helpdesk are arguing with management
<jared> Never ends well for anyone.
<ikt> we can't use remote desktop or ssh anywhere anymore
<ikt> it's like the great firewall of iinet
<ikt> they've blocked all ports to everything except the web
<ikt> sorry needed someone to complain to
<jared> Hah no worries mate
<jared> Ranting to people is what IRC was made for
<jea> it certainly is
<jea> jared: you haven't heard anything about the dvds, have you?
<jared> jea: to be honest, I'd forgotten.
<jea> that is alright
<jared> I've asked in another channel, I'll let you know what happens.
<jea> oh, thanks
<jea> have finally set a date, for tuesday in 2 weeks
<jared> Ah, probably won't be getting them if they haven't already been sent
<jea> yeah, that is alright
<jea> luckily UQ is the host of the AARNet mirror, so it is quick to download
<jared> Or do what I do, carry it on an external USB :P
<jea> that is another option
<jea> i will probably do some pre-made VMs
<jared> My suggestion is to always have lots of toys and installed stuff for people to play on. As many devices as possible.
<jea> i am hoping there is a way to do an OEM-like install, like you get on a new windows laptop
<jea> so they can just take a copy, and set it up like a new machine
<jea> yep, i think i will install it on my nexus 7
<jea> be a nice demonstration
<jared> Very cool indeed. If I were financially able to I would have put in for the Ubuntu edge purely for the hardware side of things.
<jared> jea: regarding the DVDs, if you wanted to respond to the shippit email I originally sent asking about the DVDs apparently they're organised by the same group of people
<jea> oh ok. I shall look that up. Can't remember if I got that email or not
<jared> I'm sure I CC'd you, hang on I can double check
<jea> jared: i have the one about the conference pack. would that do it?
<jared> jea: yeah, just ask if the DVD request that went through at about the same time was processed. If it hasn't been I'd probably add not to now (depending on what you think) but at least they could say if they're in transit.
<jea> ok, shall do
<jea> jared: should it go to shipit, or the lady who replied, or both?
<jared> In that situation I send to both and apologise for ignorance but unsure who it was best suited to be directed at.
<jea> ok
<jared> Alrighty, I'm off for the evening
<jared> ikt: good to see you around again
<jared> jea: sing out to the mailing list if you wanted help with the event
<jea> jared: ok, will do
<jared> jea: oh and if you want some of the disks I have here (12.04 and 12.10) let me know.
<jea> ok, i might do that
<jared> You're welcome to whatever I have left.
<jea> will talk to you about it later
<jea> ok, that will be good thanks
#ubuntu-au 2013-08-10
<jared> Well the Ubuntu phone is looking like it's not going to hit it's target :/
<jea> it was a very ambitious target
#ubuntu-au 2014-08-04
<bwright_> How is it going?
#ubuntu-au 2014-08-06
<dejai> Hello.
<jea> Good evening
<dejai> How is it going?
<jea> Alright thanks. Yourself?
<dejai> Good, writing an ethernet driver for the imx6
<dejai> With zero copy support for my thesis :/
<dejai> Procrastinating with triplanar texturing (six textures)  on large terrains.
<dejai> Nvidia broke support of -lGL in ubuntu, workarounds available but still a tad annoying.
<jea> That sounds like a lot of fun to deal with
<dejai> -pthreads :P
<dejai> Is this loco official again?
<jea> Not quite. They changed the way the official status works, and we didn't go through the 'reapproval' (or whatever it is called now)
<jea> We would like to be 'official', but we need a bit more activity to get there
<dejai> Reminds me of that time I got in a flame war with Mark Shuttleworth about unity.
<jea> That definitely seems worth doing
<dejai> I at the time was talking with devs about it, and it was just pushed out the door and terribly coded.
<dejai> Even now it to me is totally unusable.
<dejai> But luckily it isn't as bad now, it is easier to get rid of.
<jea> Well at least you can choose which DE you want to use fairly easily
<dejai> I mean I generally just do it all through X.
<dejai> That is probably the most disappointing thing about linux distributions.
<dejai> They make their own conventions and you have to relearn things when you switch around
#ubuntu-au 2015-08-04
<twb> Hi, I just found & reported https://bugs.debian.org/794544 and I'm wondering if I should pester anyone via launchpad to expedite the fix --- it looks like launchpad was involved in generating the eu_AU.po
<lubotu2> Debian bug 794544 in catfish "po/en_AU.po has Sinhalese (not English) translations for catfish.desktop" [Normal,Open]
<twb> Appears to be a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/catfish-search/+bug/1390275
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1390275 in Catfish "Catfish Australian English translation incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<twb> Hm, maybe this is *just* launchpad and not ubuntu at all- sorry to bother you
#ubuntu-au 2020-08-07
<spug> Is there any way to get the new 20.04 autoinstaller to use the installer.squashfs file from the ISO rather than load reference the entire ISO image using the url= kernel command-line argument?
